

My weekend project - HackerDNS - indutny
http://hackerdns.com/

======
kvarga
Would be nice to know a little bit more without having to dig into the Code.
Update the readme perhaps?

~~~
indutny
Thanks, I'll update readme. But, basically, its a DNS server written in
node.js and the hackerdns.com page is an ugly UI for it.

~~~
Amfy
Yes, but I had to take a look at the Code / register to see what this project
is about :)

------
indutny
Note that its pretty raw right now... any suggestions are welcome!

